

Check if your LinkedIn password was hacked or not - snitzr
http://billsnitzer.com/linkedin/

======
facorreia
This is misleading. Not being in the list posted in that forum does not mean
your password wasn't hacked.

Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.

